
Fun C Micro-optimizations: restrict - jcdavis
http://jcdav.is/2015/11/23/Fun-C-Micro-optimizations-restrict/
======
raymondh
See also:
[http://cellperformance.beyond3d.com/articles/2006/05/demysti...](http://cellperformance.beyond3d.com/articles/2006/05/demystifying-
the-restrict-keyword.html)

------
TerryADavis
Linear algebra is not the main thing C64s were used for. It not worth putting
lots of LinPac code modified for SSE MMX

